# Looking for 500 pts against Necrons



## fetfet (Jul 23, 2009)

My friend and I just picked up WH40K, and he's taken a liking to the Necrons. We're going to build 500 pt armies to start out. I'm currently undecided on what to buy.

I've got $100CAN, and some of that needs to go into paints/brushes.

I've also got the codexes for Tyranids, Orks, Eldar, CSM, Space Marines, and Tau.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I would say if your going for a cheap army then it rules out the hordes (tyranids and orks), eldar and tau are both at their best when mechanised, so that leaves SM and CSM.

personally I'd suggest getting the Assault on black reach boxset, IIRC its about $90? That'll give you around 500 points of marines and you can trade the orks or sell them on e-bay to get another tactical squad and expand your army.

fron the set you'd get...

Captain [115]
powersword and boltgun

Terminator Squad [200]

Dreadnought [105]
Multi-melta and storm bolter

Tactical Squad [170]
Missile launcher, Flamer

Total 590 points


----------



## fetfet (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool, but will that help against the Necrons?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

It'll not be a list designed to kill necrons as such, its hard to do that for marines with only 500 points.

If your friend gets the battleforce he's gonna have 28 necron warriors, 3 destroyers and 7 scarabs which is about 738 points. I'd say his army would probably be...

15 Necron warriors [270]
3 destroyers [150]
6 Scarab swarms [72]

Your own force should be able to handle this, as he won't have any weapons which can auto penetrate your power armour and will struggle against the AV12 on your dreadnought. Necrons tend no to be very competitive at lower points values due to the high cost of their troops.


----------



## fetfet (Jul 23, 2009)

He's just given me his army list. It's:

*HQ:*
Necron Lord w/Ressurection Orb[140]

*Troops:*
2x10 Necron Warriors[360]

I just got this list, though I expected something like it.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Well in that force he doesn't have any real anti-tank so your dreadnought should be safe enough.

Necrons have a real weakness in close combat, If you can get the charge with your terminator squad you should see a squad off.

Your sergeant strikes first 3 attacks, 1.5 hits, 0.75 wounds (rounded up to 1)
Assuming 9 necrons strike back 9 attacks, 4.5 hits, 2.25 wounds, 0.375 kills
Now the rest of the terminators strike, 12 attacks, 6 hits, 5 wounds, 5 kills.
at this point the Necrons should run.

Even if his lord is close by he'll pobably still lose the combat.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

What about his friends Destroyers? What would you put up agenst those?


----------



## Partof1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Khorne Berzerkers, a CSM Army are pretty cost effective, and tough. 
2 boxes shouldn't cost more than $70, and that leaves you enough for 24 figures, plenty for an army. The other 30 should be enough for supplies. 

Not necessarily a better option, but an option nonetheless.


----------



## bunji213 (Dec 11, 2009)

you could always go with orks, buy the boxed game, trade the marines with somebody else who has bought it and then just kick his head in up close... winner!!


----------



## Silensedge (Apr 2, 2010)

I hear Eldar Howling Banshees are pretty good against 'crons.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

fetfet said:


> He's just given me his army list. It's:
> 
> *HQ:*
> Necron Lord w/Ressurection Orb[140]
> ...


This is the only possible force a Necron army can field legally in a 500 point game.


----------

